# "Community Paramedics Helping those on the fringes"



## mariomike (6 Feb 2011)

CTV National News:
"A shortage of doctors in Canada is causing a growing concern that some patients may end up falling through the cracks. A new program hopes to ensure they don't, turning paramedics into front line medical providers.":
http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110110/community-paramedics-110110/

"The program has helped cut repeat 911 calls by up to 80 per cent,..."


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2011)

One thing I found when working on the ambulance in downtown TO, is that people don't seem to understand what an _emergency_ actually is.  Same with several who came to the ER at Humber.


----------



## mariomike (6 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One thing I found when working on the ambulance in downtown TO, is that people don't seem to understand what an _emergency_ actually is.



I found the same thing. They seemed to have a knack for calling five minutes before end-of-shift.  
"All characters appearing in this work are fictitious. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental.":
"Paramedic vs Non-Patient Patient": 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JO7I-rfMAA&feature=related


----------



## Bass ackwards (6 Feb 2011)

An oft-heard phrase on the 9-1-1 line: 

Well it's an emergency to _me_!

(as a side note, on calls to police: after a few years on the job, no amount of yelling, screaming, banging, crying or any other jungle noises would make me go from bored to 'red alert' faster than hearing an elderly voice begin the conversation by saying: "I realy hate to bother you, but...")


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I found the same thing. They seemed to have a knack for calling five minutes before end-of-shift.
> "All characters appearing in this work are fictitious. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental.":
> "Paramedic vs Non-Patient Patient":
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JO7I-rfMAA&feature=related



 :rofl:  I can't really say anything more about that flick...

MM


----------



## mariomike (7 Feb 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> :rofl:  I can't really say anything more about that flick...
> 
> MM



Those 'toons are funny because they are true!   I selected that one because it was relatively P.C.
But, the others are just as funny.


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Those 'toons are funny because they are true!   I selected that one because it was relatively P.C.
> But, the others are just as funny.



There is nothing pc about dealing with people like that - you have to be blunt.

MM


----------

